# new blue belts!



## Kyle (Feb 26, 2002)

:cheers: I wanted to congratulate my students Jason Beam and Paul Ferranti on their recent promotion to blue belt! They both have been training for about two years and have worked very hard for this. Good job guys and keep training! The white belts are looking hungry now 

- Kyle


----------



## drsmartman (Feb 26, 2002)

Fantastic accomplishment fellas! Well, deserved honor. When do you test for your purple belts?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey, congrats!

How long on average to reach Blue?

:asian:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 26, 2002)

Kaith,

Varies quite a bit, but for the vast majority of folks you can expect 1 to 2 years going 2x to 3x week consistently.

    - Kyle


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2002)

Cool.  Thanks!

Blue is the 1st belt you award right?


----------



## Bake (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, cool!  I *knew* that I was getting thrown about and tapped at will by blue belt level grapplers!  

Congratulations Paul and Jason!


----------



## Icepick (Feb 27, 2002)

:cheers: 

I've been trying to lose weight so I don't get paired with those two anymore, but no luck!!  Sometimes, you've just gotta take your beating.  

The belts are well deserved, for two hard workers and all-around class acts.


----------



## Beam (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone!

I actually just discovered this place.  Cool forum!  Doesn't seem to have the trolls like the underground.  Even though some of the ITG people are now at NHBGear, I don't think it is quite the same.


----------



## Bake (Feb 28, 2002)

Kyle, 

So now we'll have a separate blue belt division for warm-ups - especially the bear crawl, right?   I mean, now it would be insulting for Jason and Paul to have me carrying them.


----------



## Icepick (Feb 28, 2002)

Bake -

Good to hear from you.  At least we get to see you online, if not in class.  :lol: 

There's a persistent rumor that Kyle has decided to allow ME to assign all warmups for the blue belts, to prevent them from developing too much of a superiority complex.  You know they already made me bow to them 3x...  

Beam, better practice those millipedes.

:bomb:


----------



## bryans (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats to Jason and Paul. Well deserved. I will see you guys next week.

Bryan


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Finally got a stripe on my white belt!


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 30, 2003)

hey, that counts too!  Anything in BJJ is exciting.....

~TT


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

You know, as hard as it is to get rank in BJJ as compared to other arts, I felt the same way! I'm about to go for my third colored belt in the other art this instructor teaches and I'm just getting now a stripe in this!


----------

